# White face?



## Playdo (Oct 27, 2013)

What's a good way to do a white, or very pale face? Like these:

(www dot)pinterest(dot com)/pin/383439355745262184/ (this one says it uses only powder?)
(www dot)pinterest(dot com)/pin/383439355744807064/



















(cannot post web links yet, so replace the www and dot com bit)

Out for halloween and will be on the dancefloor ..so will be sweating. I was hoping to just use a white powder, but not sure if this will work, or stay on? I'm a guy, and am not used to using makeup . Any help's appreciated


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I use acrylic paint and an airbrush. It can take a hit, and I can sweat right through it, then it washed off in the shower at the end of the night.


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes acrylic paint in an airbrush seems like a good idea. There's also liquid makeup in an airbrush. When you use makeup lighter than your skin or appliance you really need a flawless application because the product shows easily.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

While the white acrylic paint might seem the easy way to go, often times, people have skin reactions or irratation to it, and as already*stated, it comes off easily with moisture, which can, and often does, include sweat too. It can cause irritation not only on you, but on those who come in contact with it, and it can stain your clothes or costume too.
There is white makeup out there for use in an airbrush, but ideally, you should test any type of makeup on an inconspicuous spot to see if irritation will be an issue.

If you want a really white face, you might look at the use of a zinc oxide heavy product like Desitin. It's made to coat a baby's rear end, but it works for other areas too. While you won't, hopefully, have the need for curing diaper rash on your face, it can easily give you the white face (or hands, arms, etc.) you are looking for. Be warned, it has a strong fragrance when you initially put it on. Kind of a menthol like smell. You can take the tube with you if you desire, and it doesn't require any special tools or brushes to apply it.

I love using an airbrush, it's hard to beat the flawless application of paint or makeup, but it's not the best tool for all types of application.


----------

